# Another go at croc safari hunting



## SteveNT (Jun 14, 2012)

Croc safaris 'back on agenda' | News | NT News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au

Lets hope they talk to some Territory folk this time. Last time the idiot Minister flew to Qld and spoke to that even bigger idiot, Steve Irwin, who shed crocodile tears about the exploitation of wildlife! What a hypocrite!

They are being culled regularly anyway, around Indigenous Communities and Pastoral properties. Why not take big dollars off the trophy hunting clowns and use it to benefit the Communities and provide employment where there are very few oportunities.

Flame on!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't think you'll get any flamers, Steve. It all makes perfect sense. Then again....!

With all the indig rangers being trained now, I'd love to see a few tourists on country based "walkabouts" with more indig guides?!


----------



## Widdup (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a good idea. as long as its managed very strictly and the right animals are taken and it would be good if the money actually does make it into the local communities though jobs instead of by passing them and just giving them money.


----------



## longirostris (Jun 14, 2012)

You'll get flamed by the SI supporters, no risk. Problem is, most of them dont know anything more about SI then what they saw on TV. Nuff said


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 14, 2012)

I am all for it, there is just one thing that the "regulators" need to realise and that is; the trophy hunters want to roll over the biggest crocs and go home with the biggest trophies. The big, old crocs are the foundation of healthy future populations, they have the genes of experienced survivors. It's vital to leave them alone.


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree Waterrat but you find the big old boys are acutely aware of hunting, they're from a time when it was standard practice to shoot crocs. They are very wary and if you do see them it is never for long.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 14, 2012)

That's good.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 14, 2012)

"Without a use, any item, wildlife included, runs the risk of being seen as useless" Grahame Webb. Crocodile conservation is something that needs to be managed correctly, this includes culling wild animals. If they allow trophy hunting, it could be used to control some numbers whilst creating an if an income for traditional owners. Hopefully the politicians allow it to go ahead this.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;8zrASd_T_PQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zrASd_T_PQ&amp;feature=g-u-u[/video]


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 19, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> [video=youtube;8zrASd_T_PQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zrASd_T_PQ&amp;feature=g-u-u[/video]



Please bro, dont attach this ignorant, evil crap to my threads. Nothing personal. cheers.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 19, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> [video=youtube;8zrASd_T_PQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zrASd_T_PQ&amp;feature=g-u-u[/video]


Firstly she needs to look at the camera if anything she says is meant to me listened to. Secondly she's is just wrong, saltwater crocs numbers are almost equal now to the pre commercial hunting numbers. Removing a couple of large crocs won't effect the entire population as there are plenty of large crocs in the making. The idea is that the largest crocs mates & produces the strongest offspring, this means that even if he is killed his genetics have already been passed on. The amount of crocs already being culled is far greater then any amount proposed to be killed by hunting.


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 19, 2012)

At the end of the day the crocs are going to be used as a marketing tool, What difference does it make if it is a hunter or an aboriginal leading and/or doing the killing?
We have licensed "Pest shooters" for a reason, people trampsing through there making a sport of it is pathetic.....no matter who is guiding it.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 20, 2012)

The body language suggests it is the last grasp at publicity for the "zoo"


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 20, 2012)

I think its a great idea. You can shoot a lion a africa for some rediculous amount like 15G! That money then goes back into the species or the environment around the species! Meh each to their own I suppose!


----------



## Magpie (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, I remember these threeads from the _first_ time they suggested this idea and either this place has changed, or the green fairies are keeping stum.
I am, and always have been in favor of this idea. the crocs are being culled / shot anyway, why not make some money out of it and provide a legal outlet for those wanting to shoot a trophy croc.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 20, 2012)

NT News front page photo today is a dead 5 meter saltie from the Finnis River. Killed and decapitated by trophy hunters. No benefit to anyone. If the Indigenous Rangers from this area could make big money for their Communities with a small number of commercial hunts you can bet there will be greater protection for the crocs than they currently recieve.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 20, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> At the end of the day the crocs are going to be used as a marketing tool, What difference does it make if it is a hunter or an aboriginal leading and/or doing the killing?
> We have licensed "Pest shooters" for a reason, people trampsing through there making a sport of it is pathetic.....no matter who is guiding it.




Crocs are already used as a marketing tool by Tourism NT. The difference is that the whole animal will be utilised and the profit will be used by the Community for necessary work like feral weed and animal control. You need to understand the smallness of this process, the number of crocs killed wont change. 
We are not talking about busloads of tourist/ hunters blazing away at everything that moves. We are talking a (clown) hunter & guides (3 or 4). No discernable impact at all.


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Jul 21, 2012)

having lived 6 years in Arnhem I just dont believe any money from shooting crocs will benefit anyone but government or the usual top land owners imo


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 21, 2012)

chilli-mudcrab said:


> ...shooting crocs will benefit anyone but government...



Why aren't I surprised?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 21, 2012)

I disagree Chilli. The Rangers I work with already harvest croc eggs and live crocs for sale to the croc farms. Some have incubators which adds value. The hunting would be a breese for them and the Community would benefit.

Dont mistake Nhulunbuy for the rest of Arnhem. It is very different in that corner.


----------

